

Lenovo $99 tablet getting 5 stars on Amazon - pleiades7
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F2ENYPC/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=ur2&tag=produc05-20

======
kennu
I always find it silly, when sorting Amazon search results by avg. customer
review, that the top results are the ones with just 1-2 reviews and 5 stars.
It's pretty unhelpful.

~~~
polaris9000
Agree. They should implement some sort of algorithm that takes the star count
into account.

On another note: isn't it amazing that there even is such a thing.. A $99
tablet? This was unheard of five years ago.

------
smoyer
But with only two reviews.

~~~
pleiades7
I see your point but I am just amazed at the rate technology is going that I
can buy a fairly decent tablet for under $100. There are other ones that are
even less but they seem to be generic brands and have lower ratings.

~~~
smoyer
My point was simply that there's no statistical meaning in two reviews ... but
I'm thinking about buying one!

------
thedrbrian
I'll wait for the anandtech review

~~~
mickt
No Anandtech reviews, but here's a few:

[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2422923,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2422923,00.asp)

[http://www.androidguys.com/2013/08/30/lenovo-
ideatab-a1000-t...](http://www.androidguys.com/2013/08/30/lenovo-
ideatab-a1000-tablet-review/)

I think the average conclusion is that the device is OK, but if it cheap
enough then it may be worth it.

